# What size nano's ?



## tunnelvision (Feb 28, 2008)

I am interested in purchasing some cx nano's but with their cost I don't want to buy and cut and then say oops! 
I will be using them for mostly FITA possibly also for IBO or ASA. I am shooting a compound at 55lbs 28" draw lenght. I am not afraid to leave the shaft a little long to get correct spine, and I want enough weight up front for good FOC


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

What are some of your bows other specs? Brace height, cam type, AA, ect...Also exactly what FOC are you wanting? 10% or 11% or higher? Also NANO Pro or NANO XR?


----------



## tunnelvision (Feb 28, 2008)

Shooting PSE Mojo 3D, brace height 7.25, Hybrid cams. While spending the money I will Probably spring for the PRO's.


----------



## Billyjimbob (Apr 20, 2007)

*nanop*

the 550 will get you to 57lbs


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree. The 550's will work. Start with them long (29-29.5") and with 110 grain tips and you can cut them down and reduce the tips to 100 grains for finer tuning.


----------



## tunnelvision (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for the feedback


----------



## void3000 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: What size Nano's*

I'm shooting a Switchback set at 55lbs with a 65% 29" Cobra cam and 7" brace height. What spine of Nano Pro's would you recommend? I was told 450's by my UK dealer, but I've heard they could be too stiff. what do you suggest?


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

450 would be fine IF you want to use 110-120 grain tips. Start with them at 29" and you can always adjust down. If you want 100 grains or lower on the nose, then at 55# I would suggest the NANO Pro 500. Keep the arrow shorter on that shaft. (27.5-28")


----------



## void3000 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: What size Nano's*

I'll probably be shooting 110-120 grain points. I've got the cam slightly over rotated, so my draw length is around 29 1/4 " which seems to be my best setup. Would I be better going for the 110 grain tooled steel or the 120 grain tungsten points If I went for the 450's?


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Nano XR or Pro*

Are you considering shooting the Nano XR or Pros?

I am shooting both for the IBO events and long range/field shooting. So is Burley (shooting Nano XRs) and we have been playing with them for about a year now.

Most of us find that for the long range shooting about 110 in the front is optimum for FOC and tight accuracy. For 3D we have been using anywhere from 70 - 90 gr. with points cut to get our wieghts and spine the way we like.

Currently I'm shooting the Nano Pro 450 with 80 grain points at 66-67# at 315 fps for IBO 3D from a Drenalin LD or Conquest 4. 
Last year I shot the 530 Nano XR's and a size lighter when I could not pull more than 60#.

Hope this helps. You can PM me if you want more specific information or stop me to talk at any of the shoots coming up.

Good luck.


----------

